# [Nutkinland] All your base are belong Nutkinland!



## A2Z (Apr 1, 2004)

Well as some of you may or may not know, probably not, Squirrel Nutkin has just closed Nutkinland. What does that mean? Well, it means we're all moving back to ENworld.

It took a lot of coercion towards Morrus and the others but we were finally able to convince them to drop the normal ENworld 'rules' in regards to anyone from Nutkinland. So, from now on when ever you see anyone with the user title 'Nutkinlander' don't be surprised to see them participating in a flame war or a large 'discussion' on politics and/or religion. Oh and swearing, we can't forget that.

Now, because we don't want to cause too much trouble with the 'regular' users we just want to warn you not to participate in any threads marked [Nutkinland]. Doing so will probably result in being banned.

So, to kick things off I think we need to start a traditional Nutkinland 'dogpile' (Ha Ha AZRouge! Try banning me now!!). As some of you may know we've been using the same patsy now for a few months. Well that's gotten old so it's time for a new target. I propose Diaglo. I know, I know, you're probably thinking; "too easy". Well, So what?

Anyway, I think I'm starting to ramble. Let the fun begin!


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 1, 2004)

You, my friend, are in a sad, sad state of withdrawal.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 1, 2004)

Nothing wrong with a little withdrawal.  A little obsession never hurt anyone. . . okay, well maybe it did.

Anyways, I know I volunteered and all, but I'm not a community supporter, so I don't have a nutkinlander title, so I can't insult people without loosing my PbP games.  So instead I'll just stand at the sidelines and make complimentary statements about the people insulting Diaglo.


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 1, 2004)

somebody set up us the.... oh forget it....


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Apr 1, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## Leopold (Apr 1, 2004)

The end is nigh! I have returned! Victory for the U-Boat!


----------



## el-remmen (Apr 1, 2004)

Wait!

I thought I was going to establish Nemmerland - and you all were going to post there and give me the respect, attention and admiration you give Squirrel Nutkin?

Oh wait, you don't give him any of those things. . . forget I said anything. . .go about your business.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 1, 2004)

Apparently, DOOOOOM is upon us.


----------



## Leopold (Apr 1, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Apparently, DOOOOOM is upon us.





I haven't see Doomboi posting yet!


----------



## diaglo (Apr 1, 2004)

A2Z said:
			
		

> Well as some of you may or may not know, probably not, Squirrel Nutkin has just closed Nutkinland. What does that mean? Well, it means we're all moving back to ENworld.




Kicks the furry in teh junk and steals his wallet.

Welcome to the Real Wurld, n00b.


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 1, 2004)

Hmmm ... Nutkinland + Eric Can Close Threads = Happy Administrator!


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 1, 2004)

Leopold said:
			
		

> I haven't see Doomboi posting yet!





Sorry, I didn't mean to confuse you, too many O's

Ahem. . .

DOOOOM! Is upon us!


----------



## A2Z (Apr 1, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Hmmm ... Nutkinland + Eric Can Close Threads = Happy Administrator!



Hey! We had a deal! Immunity you said!

Hrmm... I think we've made a big mistake...


----------



## Henry (Apr 1, 2004)

A2Z said:
			
		

> Hey! We had a deal! Immunity you said!
> 
> Hrmm... I think we've made a big mistake...




_*Henry rises up, throws off cowl, adjusts hat with single black horn*_

HA! There is no escape from the realm of... Dungeons and Dragons!


----------



## Gez (Apr 1, 2004)

Bwahahahah! Now I shall unleash my evil side on ENW also!

But I'll miss the smilies. Well, we've still the EN World one:


----------



## Chronosome (Apr 1, 2004)

Boo!  Go back to Nutkinland!  We don't you're kind GURPSin' up da place!


----------



## Tobold Hornblower (Apr 1, 2004)

When not working in the 'baccy fields, I've spent most of my time over the last three years lurking at Nutkinland.  Sure gonna miss the ol' place.


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Apr 1, 2004)

/me scans the area.

Hmmm tis good to be back.


----------



## King_Stannis (Apr 1, 2004)

Nixon's Baaaackkk!


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 1, 2004)

DM Magic said:
			
		

> I give it a 10!




these go to 11!


----------



## Randolpho (Apr 1, 2004)

Reminds me of automan


----------



## Knightcrawler (Apr 1, 2004)

Here Comes The Pain!


----------



## Xar666 (Apr 1, 2004)

We all love cheese.


----------



## A2Z (Apr 1, 2004)

Oh good! More Nutkinlanders are showing up. I see Morrus hasn't gotten around to giving everyone their user titles yet. Well, let's give him a day or two to work everything out.


----------



## AZRogue (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm back baby! And I'm bringing the Pantheon with me!

And, A2Z, you are SO banned when you get home!


----------



## A2Z (Apr 1, 2004)

I am home baby, I am home.


----------



## SpikeyFreak (Apr 1, 2004)

What the....

Man, I hat this place, why the hell should I have to come to this super-dimensional dork fortress to carouse with NKLers!

--Angry Spikey


----------



## Blood Jester (Apr 1, 2004)

A2Z said:
			
		

> Oh good! More Nutkinlanders are showing up. I see Morrus hasn't gotten around to giving everyone their user titles yet. Well, let's give him a day or two to work everything out.



It's taking them time to get through them all aphabetically. I've got mine, but I'm up in the 'b' section.

_Edit: typo_


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 1, 2004)

SpikeyFreak said:
			
		

> What the....
> 
> Man, I hat this place, why the hell should I have to come to this super-dimensional dork fortress to carouse with NKLers!
> 
> --Angry Spikey




It's actually an extra-dimensional dork fortress.  Please do not open your portable holes during your visit -- thank you!


----------



## AZRogue (Apr 1, 2004)

Wow. ENWorld has grown a bit. I wonder how many of them are members of Bugaboo's DM Friends Network? Strength in numbers and all that.

Hey Eric! What's up? What are you doing here?


----------



## Gez (Apr 1, 2004)

I didn't intended to. Mine is full of beer, and I don't like beer.


----------



## PowerWordDumb (Apr 1, 2004)

Blood Jester said:
			
		

> It's taking them time to get through them all aphabetically.  I've got mone, but I'm up in the 'b' section.




*realizes he's in the P's*

*sighs*

Oh well...  _ich bin ein Nutkinlander_!


----------



## SpikeyFreak (Apr 1, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> It's actually an extra-dimensional dork fortress.  Please do not open your portable holes during your visit -- thank you!




Ooooooo!  My hat grows by the post!

--Mad Spikey


----------



## Mirth (Apr 1, 2004)

Shiny, happy people holding hands!


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Apr 1, 2004)

Better watch out, eventually you'll end up lookin like this guy:


----------



## LGodamus (Apr 1, 2004)

Do we get a Nutwarz forum here?


----------



## A2Z (Apr 1, 2004)

LGodamus said:
			
		

> Do we get a Nutwarz forum here?



 We were unable to negotiate that.


----------



## Henry (Apr 1, 2004)

LGodamus said:
			
		

> Do we get a Nutwarz forum here?





From the Book of Hidden Mysteries, Chapter 666, paragraph 13:

_"...and the lord Gary said unto them, "Behold! A new land, a branch of Yggdrasil's bough!.... let there be much profanity, and cursing and swearing and belching and frickatives, and espousement of pr0n, and the milieu and gonfrabtuberousness thereon!... and the lord saw it, and said it was good..."_


----------



## The It's Man (Apr 1, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> From the Book of Hidden Mysteries, Chapter 666, paragraph 13:
> 
> _"...and the lord Gary said unto them, "Behold! A new land, a branch of Yggdrasil's bough!.... let there be much profanity, and cursing and swearing and belching and frickatives, and espousement of pr0n, and the milieu and gonfrabtuberousness thereon!... and the lord saw it, and said it was good..."_



Lemon curry?


----------



## I'm A Banana (Apr 2, 2004)

Sweeeeeet....

Now, where's my p0rn, you liberal scum?

It's official, feels like home.


----------



## LGodamus (Apr 2, 2004)

Pr0n=a nice place to be


----------



## Ashwyn (Apr 2, 2004)

Blood Jester said:
			
		

> It's taking them time to get through them all aphabetically. I've got mine, but I'm up in the 'b' section.
> 
> _Edit: typo_



I think there must be a glitch, because I didn't get mine. Oh wait, I get it. I'm not accepted.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Apr 2, 2004)

Everybody, point and laugh at Ashwyn! 

I wonder who will be the first to test the swear filters........


----------



## BOZ (Apr 2, 2004)

there is no nutkinland, it was only your imagination.


----------



## A2Z (Apr 2, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> there is no nutkinland, it was only your imagination.



Or a drug induced hallucination? Peace man!


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 2, 2004)

Post-Fool's Party Cleanup Crew comin' through!  All April Fools posts are being moved to OT.


----------



## A2Z (Apr 2, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Post-Fool's Party Cleanup Crew comin' through!  All April Fools posts are being moved to OT.



April Fool's? Huh?   

Why you throw chip?


----------



## Wycen (Apr 3, 2004)

SpikeyFreak said:
			
		

> What the....
> 
> Man, I hate this place, why the hell should I have to come to this super-dimensional dork fortress to carouse with NKLers!
> 
> --Angry Spikey




ROFLOL!


----------



## Driddle (Apr 3, 2004)

What's a Nutkinland?


----------



## jdavis (Apr 4, 2004)

Driddle said:
			
		

> What's a Nutkinland?



It's the back alley out behind EN World. You know the place you got to go to smoke a cigarette around here. Hang on to your wallet and don't look them directly in the eye and you should be ok. http://www.nutkinland.com/


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Aug 25, 2004)

It may be back, but we're going to maintain our piece of turf right here for the time being. Can you say Annexation?


----------



## Bagpuss (Aug 25, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I think there must be a glitch, because I didn't get mine. Oh wait, I get it. I'm not accepted.




Not until up post a picture of your boobs on Nutwarz


----------



## Algolei (Aug 25, 2004)

Oh great.  How the bejeebus did I get _here?_


----------



## Snoweel (Aug 25, 2004)

/me says the f-word.

--Snow "Or was that the f-w3rd?" eel


----------



## diaglo (Aug 25, 2004)

whoa talk about retro.


----------



## Algolei (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi diaglo.  I missed you during my uneventful absence.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 25, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Hi diaglo.  I missed you during my uneventful absence.




hiya.

uneventful?    

you were all over the WotC OoP forum like white on rice.

of course, real rice is brown.


----------



## Leopold (Aug 25, 2004)

I am missing something here...


----------



## Thomas Heretic (Aug 25, 2004)

I feel all fuzzy.


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 25, 2004)

This is getting scary


----------



## Whirligig (Aug 25, 2004)

Whew...I made it.  Finally!  Never trust Limper's directions!   

This place seems kinda big...


----------



## Mirth (Aug 25, 2004)

[Sgt.Schultz] I see nothing, NOTHING!! [/Sgt. Schultz]


----------



## A2Z (Aug 25, 2004)

What the!!? I don't know what's going on here.


----------



## Keovar (Aug 25, 2004)

Dis Be So Stoopid!!!!!1


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 25, 2004)

Why are we back here again?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Aug 25, 2004)

Where's my kissing lesbians? I refuse to believe this is Nutkinland if I don't see any kissing lesbians.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 25, 2004)

i could kiss myself and you could pretend!


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Aug 25, 2004)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> Where's my kissing lesbians? I refuse to believe this is Nutkinland if I don't see any kissing lesbians.




But we can still have some wonderful discussions about politics and religion. Where's Izrador when you need him?


----------



## Obryn (Aug 26, 2004)

Huh.


----------



## Orblivia (Aug 26, 2004)

DM Magic said:
			
		

> I give it a 10!






Didja pee on it?


----------



## CoopersPale (Aug 26, 2004)

I wanna know how all these "regular" NKL'ers have acheived such high EnWorld post counts...

Don't you L4M3RZ have anything better to do?

Other than look at porn and m*sturb*te?

(see if I delete letters, it isn't being rude).


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Aug 26, 2004)

CoopersPale said:
			
		

> I wanna know how all these "regular" NKL'ers have acheived such high EnWorld post counts...




Uhhh.... what are you talking about? I have a low post count and I'm a long-running joke.


----------



## Orblivia (Aug 26, 2004)

hey wait a minute didnt we ban DJPeeOnMe?

Coop where are we man? I'm scared. Hold me.


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Aug 26, 2004)

Orblivia said:
			
		

> hey wait a minute didnt we ban DJPeeOnMe?




I don't remember that.

I think he's used up all his funny though.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 26, 2004)

he didn't have a whole lot to begin with.


----------



## Snoweel (Aug 26, 2004)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> Where's my kissing lesbians? I refuse to believe this is Nutkinland if I don't see any kissing lesbians.




This place has plenty of kissing lesbians, if by 'kissing' you mean 'discussing D&D like it's the most serious, important thing in the world' and by 'lesbians' you mean 'internet-addicted geeks'.

I should know, I'm a kissing lesbian myself.


----------



## A2Z (Aug 26, 2004)

CoopersPale said:
			
		

> I wanna know how all these "regular" NKL'ers have acheived such high EnWorld post counts...
> 
> Don't you L4M3RZ have anything better to do?
> 
> ...



What're you jealous? Most of the 'regular's' at NL are long time ENworld posters. Don't you read your history books?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Aug 26, 2004)

CoopersPale said:
			
		

> I wanna know how all these "regular" NKL'ers have acheived such high EnWorld post counts...
> 
> Don't you L4M3RZ have anything better to do?
> 
> Other than look at porn and m*sturb*te?



Thinks.

Thinks some more.

Thinks a bit more.

You know, I'm not entirely certain I do... Time to close the office door again and turn on the fappage!


----------



## Tobold Hornblower (Aug 26, 2004)

Apocalyptic?

BAHHHH!







The Panthsomething was a myth.


----------



## Bregh (Aug 26, 2004)

This thread needs more profanity.

Hell, damn, fart.
Crap, boobs, crap.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 27, 2004)

i third your crap.


----------



## Tallok (Aug 27, 2004)

goshdang you piece of crap!
just isn't the same, is it?


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Aug 27, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> goshdang you piece of crap!
> just isn't the same, is it?




No, really its not. Its kind of like going to a strip club where all the women look like Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 27, 2004)

Apocalyptic Kitty said:
			
		

> No, really its not. Its kind of like going to a strip club where all the women look like Margaret Thatcher.




And dance like Demi Moore.


----------



## ASH (Aug 27, 2004)

Apocalyptic Kitty said:
			
		

> No, really its not. Its kind of like going to a strip club where all the women look like Margaret Thatcher.









			
				mythusmage said:
			
		

> And dance like Demi Moore.




Now that would be some kissing lesbians... Demi Moore and Margeret Thatcher...
*shudders*


----------



## BOZ (Aug 27, 2004)

Apocalyptic Kitty said:
			
		

> No, really its not. Its kind of like going to a strip club where all the women look like Margaret Thatcher.




*GAGS*

say i ain't so!  for such a place to exist would be an abomination and must be destroyed!


----------



## Algolei (Aug 27, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> hiya.
> 
> uneventful?
> 
> ...



That's not me, y'know.  I'm Al-GO-lei.  You're thinking of Al-_GO_-lei.

I get that a lot....


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Aug 29, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> That's not me, y'know.  I'm Al-GO-lei.  You're thinking of Al-_GO_-lei.




...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 29, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> That's not me, y'know.  I'm Al-GO-lei.  You're thinking of Al-_GO_-lei.









"No, that was not Zathras.  That was _Zathras_."

-Hyp.


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Aug 29, 2004)

So, looks like Nothingland is down again. Good thing we raised this thread from the dead!


----------



## Gnarlo (Aug 29, 2004)

he hehe heh

He said   _"raise dead"_ 

heh heheh  heh


----------



## Trainz (Aug 29, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "No, that was not Zathras.  That was _Zathras_."
> 
> -Hyp.



  Eerie... I saw that episode two days ago.

 My best bud bought the five seasons. I never watched B5 before. Meaning I get to watch the whole thing for the first time, at my rythm, with no commercials. I watch from 2 to 4 eps every night.

 He told me "You'll see, it's better than 'Trek" to which I said "Woah there... that's a pretty bold statement you're making". In the middle of the second season I said "... you're right. It's better."

 We're currently in the 4th season, the part where 



Spoiler



Garibaldi is a privateer and a total jerk. My wife unit is much pissed at that and says she dearly hopes he's gonna be back to his normal self soon (I concurr)


 
  Anyways, awesome friggin show.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Aug 29, 2004)

NTL isn't DOWN, the move to ENworld is finally taking place, a little behind schedule.


----------



## the Jester (Aug 30, 2004)

This reminds of this one crackhead wizard the pcs met two games ago in my low-level halfling campaign.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 30, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> This reminds of this one crackhead wizard the pcs met two games ago in my low-level halfling campaign.



It just reminds me that its been too long since I've had a drink. Anybody got a cigar I can bum? How about a light?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 30, 2004)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Anybody got a cigar I can bum?



I've never heard it called that before.


----------



## Gnarlo (Aug 30, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I've never heard it called that before.




Too young to remember Clinton?!


----------



## BOZ (Sep 4, 2004)

are the hurricane shelters ready?


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh yeah, we're ready. We even have a new forum where the noobs can introduce themselves. I expect that they'll be climbing out of the woodwork in the next day or two... and then returning here in horror once they realize what they've gotten themselves into.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 5, 2004)

well, that's perfect then.


----------



## Algolei (Sep 10, 2004)

Yay!  I'm the first one!

We're all coming here today to take over again.  Break out the whips and chains!



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> low-level halfling



 Uhh...heh heh.  Aren't they _all_?


----------



## Algolei (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello?
Hello?

*echo*

*echo*

*echo*


----------



## Mirth (Sep 10, 2004)

Go ahead, spudhead


----------



## diaglo (Sep 10, 2004)

that's mister Spudhead to those uninitiated.


----------



## Algolei (Sep 10, 2004)

Y'know, I'm starting to think those other hand-and-a-halves at NTL lied to me to get rid of me.

Wait.  Can I say "hand-and-a-half" here?  I forget!


----------



## diaglo (Sep 10, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Y'know, I'm starting to think those other bastards at NTL lied to me to get rid of me.
> 
> Wait.  Can I say "bastard" here?  I forget!





i think the correct usage is only when referring to a Katana.

otherwise try hand and a half


----------



## Algolei (Sep 10, 2004)

Oh!  Righty-o.

I remember now! :\


----------



## Algolei (Sep 10, 2004)

Oh, diaglo, while you're nearby and I'm still thinking clearly:  How can I become a community support_er_ with cash, no PayPal account?  Enquiring me wants to know.


Edit:  support_er_, not support.  Support_er_!


----------



## diaglo (Sep 10, 2004)

send me the money.   

actually i'm not sure. i used Paypal.


----------



## Algolei (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey, great!  Can I use your PayPal account?


----------



## Algolei (Sep 10, 2004)

...your treat, of course.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 10, 2004)

sure... if i can figure out how to buy it for another.


----------



## Algolei (Sep 10, 2004)

Dwah?

Hrm, unexpected. :strokemybeardthoughtfully:

Can I have a pony too?

 Hoy!  Is it really 8 am already!?  Why am I not in bed yet!!!
No sleep for me today.  

My internet addiction is back.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 10, 2004)

Suddenly this thread is busy again.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 10, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Can I have a pony too?




yeah, i've got one or two with your name on them in my frig.

but you really should move up to the Tall Boys. they save on the aluminum.


----------



## ASH (Sep 10, 2004)

Mmmmm.... Beeeeer....


----------



## the Jester (Sep 11, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Mmmmm.... Beeeeer....




...in my hand right now, giving a new meaning to "one-handed typing"...


----------



## Algolei (Sep 11, 2004)

Huh?  There's another meaning for it?


----------



## Keovar (Sep 10, 2022)

A2Z said:


> Well as some of you may or may not know, probably not, Squirrel Nutkin has just closed Nutkinland. What does that mean? Well, it means we're all moving back to ENworld.


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 10, 2022)

This might be the oldest thread necromancy I've ever seen!
Bravo, @Skurge.  Or should I call you..._Thanatos!  _(thunder, orchestra sting)


----------



## Keovar (Sep 10, 2022)

CleverNickName said:


> This might be the oldest thread necromancy I've ever seen!
> Bravo, @Skurge.  Or should I call you..._Thanatos!  _(thunder, orchestra sting)



Skurge was a very old nick, probably from when this thread was new.  Barely used it even then.  I mostly used Thanatos on Nutkin/Nothing-land, with Discworld Death and Dead Like Me avatars.  Before that, Keovar, which I'm waiting on approval to switch back to now.

My ENW account is so old it was originally linked to a Yahoo account. Wow, but that was a pain to get switched.  Apparently this site doesn't like granting password reset requests clicked from Yahoo email.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 10, 2022)

ENWorld is getting weird again. I guess a new edition thingamajig is coming.


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 10, 2022)

TerraDave said:


> ENWorld is getting weird again. I guess a new edition thingamajig is coming.



Change brings out the worst in us.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Sep 10, 2022)

Ah, Nutkinland. Now that's a name I've not heard in a long time.


----------



## Aeson (Sep 10, 2022)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Ah, Nutkinland. Now that's a name I've not heard in a long time.



You'll never find a more wretched hive of scum, and villainy.


----------



## Galandris (Sep 10, 2022)

Aeson said:


> You'll never find a more wretched hive of scum, and villainy.




Those are enticing qualities. Where do I sign up?


----------



## Aeson (Sep 10, 2022)

Nutkin may or may not have a forum around somewhere. He gets burned out and takes a hiatus sometimes and takes the forum with him. Seek the Nut to find his kin.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Sep 10, 2022)

Aeson said:


> You'll never find a more wretched hive of scum, and villainy.



We must be cautious.


----------



## Aeson (Sep 11, 2022)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> We must be cautious.



You'll be dead.*



*Not a threat.


----------



## BookTenTiger (Sep 11, 2022)

I was on Nutkinland at probably too young an age in high school. However, reading and participating introduced me to a lot of different perspectives that I honestly think made me a better person in real life. Nutkinland was also really receptive to me posting my art and creative endeavors, which, as a very shy person, I really appreciated. I used to go by Stuperhero.


----------



## Keovar (Sep 12, 2022)

BookTenTiger said:


> I was on Nutkinland at probably too young an age in high school. However, reading and participating introduced me to a lot of different perspectives that I honestly think made me a better person in real life. Nutkinland was also really receptive to me posting my art and creative endeavors, which, as a very shy person, I really appreciated. I used to go by Stuperhero.



A familiar name, cool!  Nice to see you again, Stuperhero!


----------



## reveal (Dec 2, 2022)

BookTenTiger said:


> I was on Nutkinland at probably too young an age in high school. However, reading and participating introduced me to a lot of different perspectives that I honestly think made me a better person in real life. Nutkinland was also really receptive to me posting my art and creative endeavors, which, as a very shy person, I really appreciated. I used to go by Stuperhero.



Hey man! Great to see you’re still alive! You still making art? You always made the coolest clay sculptures.


----------



## BookTenTiger (Dec 2, 2022)

reveal said:


> Hey man! Great to see you’re still alive! You still making art? You always made the coolest clay sculptures.



I rotate between a few different hobbies, including sculpture and ceramics. But most of my creative energy these days goes into lesson planning, curriculum design, and project based learning for my job as a 3rd Grade teacher!


----------



## reveal (Dec 2, 2022)

BookTenTiger said:


> I rotate between a few different hobbies, including sculpture and ceramics. But most of my creative energy these days goes into lesson planning, curriculum design, and project based learning for my job as a 3rd Grade teacher!



That’s awesome. So glad you’re doing well and, hopefully, happy.


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 2, 2022)

Keovar said:


> Skurge was a very old nick, probably from when this thread was new.  Barely used it even then.  I mostly used Thanatos on Nutkin/Nothing-land, with Discworld Death and Dead Like Me avatars.  Before that, Keovar, which I'm waiting on approval to switch back to now.
> 
> My ENW account is so old it was originally linked to a Yahoo account. Wow, but that was a pain to get switched.  Apparently this site doesn't like granting password reset requests clicked from Yahoo email.



A small world eh?


----------



## A2Z (Dec 2, 2022)

Keovar said:


> My ENW account is so old it was originally linked to a Yahoo account. Wow, but that was a pain to get switched.  Apparently this site doesn't like granting password reset requests clicked from Yahoo email.




My enworld account is so old it's children have liver spots


----------



## Mad_Jack (Dec 3, 2022)

A2Z said:


> My enworld account is so old it's children have liver spots




 Your account's so old when you signed up for it, it asked for your snailmail address instead?


----------



## reveal (Dec 9, 2022)

A2Z said:


> My enworld account is so old it's children have liver spots



Now I don't feel so bad, old man whose account is 2 days older than mine.


----------

